# Is there a Bee-friendly EFFECTIVE flea and tick control for dogs?



## Fluke222 (May 3, 2018)

I'm looking for something that actually works to kill fleas and ticks, and not my bees or my family.

My yard is adjacent to the woods, and I also like to let my dogs run in the woods off-leash, so yard spraying anything might help some, but the dogs could still pick fleas and ticks up in the woods.

I have tried Frontline, Advantix II, Certifect, Nexgard and some other chewables. None of them work completely. Nexgard seemed the best so far, but a tick actually has to bite the dog, and I have two very small kids that could get bit if the ticks hitch a ride inside.

A lot of people rave about the collars like Seresto, but I don't like the idea of supporting anything related to neonicotinoids now that I know how dangerous they are to bees.

What works best for you all?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I use a serento collar. Lasts more than 6 months. My dog is a tick magnet and has had Lyme. Clear now and hasn't had a tick for two years since I began using the collar.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

My cat has had a Seresto collar for about 2 years. It works quite well, and if you poke around can be had for a net price of about $4 per month. My house and shop are surrounded by woods with a neighbor's cow pasture not far.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Here are flea and tick collars you can maybe consider also using for mites in your hives! Solve two problems with one product!

https://www.google.com/search?q=flea+collar+with+amatraz&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b-1


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> My cat has had a Seresto collar for about 2 years. It works quite well


Yes, Seresto. We have a house in FL on Sorento Ct. Old Timers


----------



## Stephanie30 (Feb 3, 2021)

I've been using a Seresto collar for my pets too, and I had no idea that it may affect the bees. See, I'm a newbie in beekeeping because we've just moved to the South with my wife and my father-in-law has an apiary and wants me to join the family business. Anyway, thanks a lot for the information.


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

I think you could use whatever you want. I don't really see a realistic way enough pesticide could get from your dog to the hive no matter what you use to have any impact. Of all of the things affecting our bees, tick collars ain't one of them. Please take care of your dog.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Fluke222 said:


> I'm looking for something that actually works to kill fleas and ticks, and not my bees or my family.
> 
> My yard is adjacent to the woods, and I also like to let my dogs run in the woods off-leash, so yard spraying anything might help some, but the dogs could still pick fleas and ticks up in the woods.
> 
> ...


Chickens

GG


----------



## Stephanie30 (Feb 3, 2021)

I also have to mention that I've checked the ingredients of the collar and it says that it's not toxic. So, I agree with previous comments, tick collars won't do any harm. Anyway, take care of your dog and good luck with beekeeping!


----------



## ShaoCan (Mar 30, 2021)

I would train my dog to avoid bees haha


----------



## Kay_B (Mar 25, 2021)

And I have a slightly different kind of question. I regularly treat my lawn with Advantage . This thing really helps to get parasites out of the area. Are these preparations safe for bees? I usually do the processing in the evening, when the sun has almost set. The question is, is the insecticide dangerous for the bees after it dries?


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

I did a search for Advantage and the product is a topical solution made by Bayer containing Imidicloprid used for the treatment of fleas and ticks on dogs and cats.

Could the product you use be Advanced(formerly known as Tempo,now called Bio advanced)?This is(was) also a Bayer product containing Imidicloprid used to control a multitude of insect pests( including ticks)

Imidicloprid is a Neonicotinoid that is a systemic( absorbed through a plants roots) that is toxic to bees IF IMPROPERLY APPLIED.It is also extremely toxic to fish.
Improper application would be:
Applying when bees are foraging,applying to plants in flower and applying at higher than recommended rates.
When used as a granular lawn treatment,sudden heavy rains can wash the product into waterways and result in fish kills. Care should be used when applying around streams and ponds.

Products containing Imidicloprid are banned for homeowner use and purchase in CT,MA and other states in order to protect pollinators.
To show how lame the Federal EPA is,here is a snapshot of the environmental precautions from the label,at the very end of about 7 pgs. 
Pretty well hidden as far as I'm concerned. (Kudos to the previous administration)


----------



## Kay_B (Mar 25, 2021)

Thanks for the clarifications. I was afraid of this. I have no reservoirs nearby and before using preparations for treating the lawn, I read the instructions and adhere to the indicated dosage, because you never know what will happen.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

We use *Nex*Gard, which, so far, has worked well. We also have chickens.

Alex


----------

